# What to do about spitting out drink from sippy cup?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, my DS2 is technically a toddler now







, but this is more of a baby-related question, so...does anyone's baby/toddler spit out everything he/she gets from a sippy cup? My LO will take a big drink from the sippy cup and then let it all dribble back out of his mouth, onto his clothes, the floor, whatever. He does this no matter what I give him to drink (water, breastmilk, I even tried a little cow's milk) and no matter what temperature the liquid is. Consequently, I rarely give him a sippy cup. But he doesn't take a bottle, and I really would like for him to start drinking water & breastmilk from a cup so that I can leave with my mom or DH occasionally while I get some much-needed "me time." Anyone have any ideas about why he's doing this and suggestions on how to get him to drink from a cup without spitting it everywhere?

(BTW, he also does this when drinking from a regular cup and sometimes but not always when drinking from a straw.)


----------



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe he's just not sure about the whole sippy cup thing - maybe he gets too much from it and can't swallow it? Or perhaps, being a toddler, he just likes the feel of the liquid pouring down his chin...
I'd just keep trying until he got 'er figured out. Try giving it to him times when you know he'll be more likely to chug-a-lug - such as just before you feed him or after playing real hard?
Maybe your mom can give him his liquids from a straw if that's what works?
Have fun!


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

All my kids have done this, sometimes it appears that they get too big of a gulp and can't swallow it down, other times it seems to be just for fun. I don't know that there's really anything to *do* about it, other than wipe up the mess. We go through a lot of bibs when they hit this stage. When I see them doing it and it is obviously intentional, I usually take the sippy away and redirect them to some other wildly fun game, like pulling my hair or throwing all the books off the shelf or ripping the pages out of my magazines.....that sort of thing.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

mine does this when she takes too big of a sip.

straws work great here bc usually the excess that she doesn't suck through the straw goes back down the straw.

hth


----------

